# What to do with a cow's horn



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have been given a single cow's horn (it was dragged in from an adjoining property by a relative's dog). Are there any ideas out there

for stick making applications?

Cheers

Mick


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have put horn on the top of sticks. The ones I have used were hollow and I fitted and epoxied a piece of wood down in the center to drill in to for attaching it to the shaft. Then fitted a decorative wooden end for it. Were the shaft and horn were attached I rapped it rawhide. Like a tomahawk. Then decorated the shaft with western carvings a rwahide grip. It came out nice. Remember to rear a dusk mask if you do any sanding or grinding on horn or bone Mick!!


----------



## firie000 (Feb 17, 2014)

Have you got any pics???


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I havnt seen any sticks made from cow horn ,Wtaer buffalo is the best to use the horn is solid.But you can make inlaye with it .I have carved my wifes intial on a piece of flattened horn its simple to use.

just cut it in slices then cut it in the middle boil it and press it flat in the vice it only takes a few mins,Draw a image on it and carve it its only like finger nails. pretty soft


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry Mick It was along time ago and I do not have a picture but here is a drawing of how I did it. Please remember I can not draw.

First I made the insert. I measured to the center on the out side of the horn made a mark on the bottom, then measured 1 inch or 25.4mm either side of my center mark and marked each of those. At each of the 3 marks I measured the diameter of the horn.

I drilled a 5/16th hole in the horn at the center mark. Then shaped a scrap limb to match those measurements and the shape of the horn, minus the thick ness of the horn. I put a 3inch skew in the large end of the limb so I could move it in and out of the horn as I fit it in. I put a mark on the bottom center of the piece of scrap so I could line it up with the hole I drilled in the horn. It is a bit tricky because the thickness and shape of the horn can very on the inside. Once I got it to fit snugly I epoxied it in place. I should note that it took me 3 pieces of limb to get it right. Then I drilled a 5/16th hole in the top of the staff and shaped the top of the staff to fit snug to the horn. Then connected them together with epoxy and a dowel. And then made a end cap. The rapped it with rawhide so it looked like the horn was tide on. Hope this is of some help Mick. Cobalt is right Buffalo is easier.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Cow's horn can be compressed with heat to shape, but it can also be flakey. If it has a strong tip you can take it and use it as a ferrul.

Or you could make a powder horn or mead horn


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Theres nothing wrong with that drawing it eplians it all

this is something i tried with rams horn think i did post it here somewhere .but theres no reason why it shouldnt work with cow horn

its just the letter h

just cut the size you want boil it up press it into a preformed shape i just used some waste wood and use a vicee or whatever suits to press the horn into

Dont let the better half catch you at it it stinks if the horn isnt clean


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Absolutely a cane topper! Keep us updated on what you do!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Take a look at RADS avatar that is something thats a great looking handle I am hoping to try this myself sometime and its a great idea .Scimshaws work is pretty good and have loads of ideas and designs


----------

